# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  comment rendre un billet public

## jdddeschamps

Bonjour,

J'ai crit mon premier billet  :8-): 

Malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment y accder quand je suis dconnect ! Quelle est l'adresse URL de mon blog et de mon billet pour le public ??

Mon blog est l :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...-jdddeschamps/

Mon billet est l :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...rendre-python/

Mais quand je suis dconnect, je n'y accde pas...  ::?: 

C'est dommage, je suis le seul  pouvoir lire mes billets  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

De mon ct, j'ai une erreur, mme en tant connect (ayant les droits de modration sur les blogs, je devrais voir pas mal de choses) : 




> Message
> Blog spcifi(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur


Tu as vrifi les paramtres du message et de ton compte, au niveau du blog ?

----------


## jdddeschamps

Bonjour,

Quand :
- je copie l'URL de mon billet
- que je me dconnecte
- que je tente d'accder  cet URL
- j'obtiens le message suivant :
Blog spcifi(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur.

Voici les permissions de mon blog :

----------


## jdddeschamps

En fin de compte, quel est l'URL des billets de blog ?

----------


## jdddeschamps

En fin de compte, mon blog est visible des invits :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/bl...-jdddeschamps/

Cependant, quand je suis dconnect, il est crit :
"jdddeschamps n'a aucun billet  afficher."

et pourtant, mon billet s'affiche quand je suis connect...

----------


## jdddeschamps

L'tat de la publication tait "bauche" !  ::aie:: 

Il faut donc :
- modifier le billet ;
- modifier l'tat de la publication (en bas) et choisir "publier maintenant"

----------

